# Partitionner le disk



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2001)

Bonjours

Dans la doc fournie avec Linux PPC 2000 Q4 on me dit qu'il faut que je partionne mon disk de la façons suivante:
        " / "  de 500 -&gt; 1500 Mo de type Apple_UNIX_SVR2
        " /home " a partir de 100 Mo de type Linux
        " /boot " de 32 Mo de type Appel_HFS
        " swap " de 64 Mo de type Linux
Je voudrait savoir à quel type cela correspond dans l'application d'apple "Outil disque dur ". Car dans cette application il parle de tout sauf de ça.

Si quelq'un a une réponce...

Merci d'avance.

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2001)

Deja que ca ne parle pas beaucoup mais en plus si les gens commence a répondre a leurs propre question...

Apple_UNIX_SVR2 ==&gt; A/UX Root
Linux pour " /home " ==&gt; A/UX User
Linux pour " swap " ==&gt; A/UX swap
Apple_HFS ==&gt; Mac OS Standar

J'ai trouvé la réponce a ma question sur un site americain je vais tester et je vous dirais le résultat.

Merci

@+


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (11 Avril 2001)

Sinon, les partitions sont plus simple à faire directement à partir du boot d'install de Linux, si toute fois avec LinuxPPC ca marche comme ca, mais à mno avis, ca marche également comme ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour les partitions, il faut faire une partition de boot de cette taille, une partition / pour les applis, mais la partition home, c'est  pas obligé...
et ensuite la swa, on conseil de mettre le double de la RAM intégré


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2001)

En effet c'est plus facile de partitionnner le disk a partir de Linux mais bon comme je cherche toujours la difficulté...
En fait c'est vraie qu'on peut faire encore plus simple:
     On partitionne le disk à partir de Mac OS en mettant tout au format MacOS Standard
    On boot sur le CD de linux et o formate les patition au format souhaité.

Y'a quand meme quelque chose que je ne comprand pas :

Je vient de repetre de la ram dans mon ordi, j'ai maintenant 320 Mo de ram...

Alors d'après toi je devrait maitre 640 Mo de Swap dans linux soif qu'il ne reconnait la Swap que si elle est en dessous de 128Mo par swap.
Il faudrait donc que je face 5 partitions Swap ... ... Vive l'usine à gaz...

Enfin je suit d'accord que dans l'absolut il faudrait cette config mais bon.

Un petit probleme quand même qui n'a rien a voir:
     J'ai installé linux a partir du CD.
     J'ai modifier la config de yaboot (je n'ai pas trouvé d'instruction pour le faire donc je l'est modifié dans la logique des choses)
     Mais Quand je boot j'arrive a l'environnement linux un programme me demande un Login et un password que je n'est pas rentré donc je suis bloqué avant de pouvoire faire quoique ce soit.

Je cherche donc une confiq de yaboot ou un manuel (français ou anglais)
Ou un moyen de suprimer l'application qui me demande un mots de pass imaginaire.

Si qq m'a comprit....

Enfin merci d'avance

@+


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Avril 2001)

euh théoriquement durant l'install (a partir du CD) tu dois definir un mot de passe root ... sinon... ben tu reinstalle et tu regarde bien de pas mettre n'importe quoi, ou d'oublier de remplir cette partie la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Avril 2001)

mais retourne joué toi le gamer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











BOn pour ce uqi est de la swap, j'ai oublié une précision, tu ne dois pas mettre le double si t'as plus de 128, donc comme tu le dis, tu ne devrais pas mettre 5 partoch pour la swap, 128 Mo c'est le maximum, et il ne fau en faire qu'une  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ce qui est du mot de passe... ben il a quand même raison le gamer, tu dois le dire au démarrage normalement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour yaboot : http://penguinppc.org/usr/ybin/doc/yaboot-faq.shtml 
tu vas peut-être trouver ton bohneur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (22 Avril 2001)

Meuh le Littlekid se rebelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je retourne jouer si je veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non franchement J'aime bien Linux ... et meme si j'avoue mettre tromper en installant la Corel sur un PC (c'est vraiment une bouze cette distrib ... j'ai mis un Debian a la place) ... sur Mac je l'ai pas mal utilisé, et il est toujours en place sur mon dd externe (pour les jours ou j'ai envie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

@++

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (23 Avril 2001)

bon si t'as Debian, alors c'est bon....;
parce que quand tu m'as dit que t'avais installé Corel Linux, j'ai eu honte franchement......
que toute personne lisant ce message ne s'amuse jamis un jour à installer Corel Linux......

Et puis tu peux jouer sous Linux si tu veux, comme tu fait deux trucs bien en même temps....

------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (23 Avril 2001)

Sur que la Corel c'est de la daube ... franchement c'est le contraire de tout ce que l'on pourrait attendre d'un Linux .. y a meme plus l'esprit ... et pis elle marche vraiment mal ...

@+

Guillaume

------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------

